# what kind of saw is this???



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## Nine Fingers (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a tree trimming saw to me. ???


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah that's basically right. But I'm trying to find out the real name if you catch my drift.

I prune my pine trees with this. But the arch on the saw must be something specific.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Pruning saws is all I've ever heard them called


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

ummmm. It's my dad's. I guess there's nothing really creative about it except it has a specific purpose: pruning.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Kingfisher

I notice you're in Tampa. Tampa is where I work. Today the big parade downtown is right on the street where I work.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Kinda looks like a henway. :shifty:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Buffalo Bilious said:


> Kinda looks like a henway. :shifty:


:laughing:, bout 2 1/2 pounds ?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

never heard of that


----------



## Mysteriouswoodsmen (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks alot like a Fanno.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Pruning saw is right i.m.o. :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

here's a fanno


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

It is a simple pruning saw. Along with trees it also can cut prunes :}


----------



## Mysteriouswoodsmen (Dec 22, 2007)

Not all fanno saws fold, they have fixed blade ones.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

that's right Mysterious,

However the folding is a good idea. Whenever I see one like that in a store, the next time I'm buying it...


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

That is the saw I wish my wife had used to trim all
the trees and bush branches a while back, instead using of 
my fine woodworking saws ....:furious:  :wallbash: 

Still ain't forgiven her for that! :yes:

http://www.fannosaw.com/


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.fannosaw.com/


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> :laughing:, bout 2 1/2 pounds ?


Daren... Your wife needs to get more woodworking books on her site :thumbsup:


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> :laughing:, bout 2 1/2 pounds ?


You got some really light henways there, Mine all weigh bout 5lbs.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Davet said:


> Daren... Your wife needs to get more woodworking books on her site :thumbsup:


She wouldn't sell a one, there are volumes of info here on this forum for free :icon_smile:.


----------



## Kap (Jan 22, 2008)

Pruning saw. Or more specifically, Pull saw. It cuts on the pull stroke. That's why the blades is curved the way it is. Makes it a far easier to handle. Especially when cutting limbs over head.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yeppers!


----------



## Rod in Ontario (Feb 19, 2008)

Handsaw

Looks like a prunning "handsaw"


Rod


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

Davet,

Maybe she was letting you know that if you did not prune and trim with the correct tools, you had no gripe if she used the wrong ones. My wife lent my Felco hand pruners to a neighbor who used them to cut fencing wire. She had no idea what fencing pliers looked like.

My Daddy would not let me hang out with kids whose dads used mortising chisels to scrape blistered paint.

Stuart

The reason for a folding pruning saw was that it could go in the thigh pocket of overalls while climbing a ladder, so both hands would be free to climb, and the pocket did not get shredded by the blade. Then it was unfolded, tightened into position, and the cut was made. The blade was curved so that on a straight pull stroke, the teeth continued to cut all the way through the stroke, and the far side of the branch cut to the same depth as the near side, and when the branch then fell, it fell down, not sideways. Safety. No orchardist wanted to be knocked off a ladder, or have the ladder knocked over, with him on it, by a faultily cut banch. The doctor was too far away to crawl, and a guy with two broken legs has a tough time walking.

allen norris


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

this was a duplicate


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

well allenn thanks for the words and proper reason for folding prune saw.

Usually if you had to be up on a ladder and prune big limbs then you would need more than a folding prune saw. like the full lenght saw with a curved bar on top[arch] then you can use both hands instead of two men..My dad had one and I have no idea wth happen to it.


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a pruner all right . I'd use it for fruit tree's and old grape vines . 
A bit small for rope and saddle work , though .:yes:


----------

